# Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?



## Docy (5. Oktober 2011)

*Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Mich interessieren sowohl Vertragshandys, die eine Mindeslaufzeit von 24 Monaten haben, (z.B. xx,xx Euro pro Monat)

als auch einmalig gekaufte Handys mit einem monatlich kündbaren Vertrag. (z.B. xx,xx Euro pro Monat + einmaliger Anschaffungspreis in Höhe von xxx,xx Euro.)


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

bei mir sind es 30,00€

Hab BASE-Vertrag:
BASE-Grundgebühr: 5€
Kostenlos zu E-Plus: 10€
200 freiminuten/SMS in andere Netze/Festnetz: 15€

Damit fahre ich schon seit ca. 7 Monaten und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Happy Chicken (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Call & surf Mobile S Friend (T-mobile)
120 Freiminuten
Internet Flat
Am Wochenende kostenlos zu D1 und ins Festnetz telefonieren        25€ 
SMS Flat in alle deutschen Netze                                                10€
(Handy inklusive)                                                                       0€
Alles Zusammen                                                                       *35€*

Da mein Telefonierverhalten sehr schwank, schwankt auch meine Rechnung immer zwischen
35€ und 60€. Jedoch bin im großen und Ganze zufrieden und werden ihn aller Vorraussicht nach wieder so verlängern


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Oktober 2011)

75€
Sms-Allnet-Flat
Inet-Flat bis 300mb
Flat ins Vodafone netz

=> nie wieder Vodafone.


----------



## energy85 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

20€ bei o²
100 Freiminuten in jedes Netz
100 Frei SMS in jedes Netz
Internet-Flat


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> 75€
> Sms-Allnet-Flat
> Inet-Flat bis 300mb
> Flat ins Vodafone netz
> ...



Das ist mal ein bitterer Preis.

Ich bin bei O2 und hab den O2Blue Tarif.

- 120 Freiminuten
- SMS-Flat
- Internet-Flat bis 1GB Fullspeed danach gedrosselt 

Alles für 25 Euro.


----------



## donchill09 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

ganze 9.90 mit smartbob (österreich)
1000min, 1000sms, 1000mb, keine bindung


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> 75€
> Sms-Allnet-Flat
> Inet-Flat bis 300mb
> Flat ins Vodafone netz
> ...



Und ich find telekom schon extrem teuer

Ich müsste nen complete m oder sowas haben. Mit junge leute rabatt.
Zahle dort 40€ im monat,
Hab 120 minuten, netzinterne flat(telefon/sms),wochenendflat ins festnetz, 40 sms frei und ab 300 mb drosslung. Und ganz wichtig hotspot flat 

Und fürs iphone hab ich auch noch in die tasche greifen müssen, 150 oder 200€ aber ich find das ding trotzdem super!


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

@sperrfeuer
Die Telekom und Vodafone nehmen Sicht nicht viel. Was bei dir so teuer ist ist die sms flat wenn du sowas willst muste echt zu einem prepaid Anbieter da bekommst die für 10euro;.

Ich zahl seit 1 jahr 35euro bei vodafone hab 60min frei und internetflat 200mb danach drosselung.
Davor hat ich nen einfachen Handytarif mit 12euro Grundgebühr ohne freiminuten oder so hab aber im schnitt die gleichen Rechnungsbetrag gehabt.

Werde aber nach über 10jahren auf prepaid umsteigen.


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Vodafone
*22,95*
Kostenlos ins Festnetz
Wochenende kostenlos ins Vodafone
Internet Flat 200MB


War der billigste Vertrag, etwas teureres als 30,- würd ich niemals machen, bin doch nicht bescheuert


----------



## AeroX (6. Oktober 2011)

T-Mobile 

Complete M (glaube ich) 
Frei zu tmobile SMS & anrufen. 
Am We ins Festnetz frei 
Internet komplett inklusive auf iPhone (vertragsverlängerung) & ipad (neu)

39,95€


----------



## Neox (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

T-Mobile 59,99€ 
Internetflat
Telefon glaub 120 Freiminuten
SMS 120 Freisms


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

*20€*

Drei Superphone 2000 (bald genug um noch die 5,5GB Grenze zu bekommen  )

1000min Netzintern
1000min andere Netze
1000 SMS netzintern 
1000 SMS andere Netze
Internetflat (ab 5,5GB wird gedrosselt)

Dank einem Freundewerbending habe ich aber ein Paket wo ich netzintern gratis Telefoniere und Videotelefoniere, die 1000min Netzintern sind also für den Arsch


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Oktober 2011)

Das dürfte wohl so ziemlich das Beste bisher sein. Ziemlich nice!


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

12€

4€ Aldi Community Flat
8€ Aldi Internet Flat

Eplus Netz ist nicht das beste, aber es reicht (noch)


----------



## pSiii (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Gegen die AT und Schweizer Anbieter kommt man halt in Deutschland nicht gegen an 

O2blue 100 *17€*
SMS Flat
Internet Flat bis 300mb (bin aber eh dauerhaft in einem Wlan,daher reichts locker)
120min frei und in O2 netz komplett


----------



## vizeu17 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

All Net Flat von Vodafone 
-tel in alle Netze
-3000sms in alle netze 
-1500 mms in alle Netze 
- 2GB download in 14
alles ohne handy für 49€/mon
und wenn ich ein Handy haben will (nexus prime) werden +10€/mon + einmalzahlung von ca 50€

mit einer Kündigung wird auf einmal alles möglich


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Im Moment noch o2o

Also nur das was wirklich telefoniere/sms. Grenze: 50€ Dann wird es automatisch zu ner Flat. 

Werd mir aber bald ein Smartphone zulegen. Bei o2 bleib ich aber.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Glücklich und zufrieden mit o2

o2 Blue Unlimited
55€/Monat (bei Verlängerung 5€/Monat Rabatt für die nächsten 24 Monate raus gehandelt)
Telefonflat in alle Netze
SMS Flat in alle Netze
Internatflat mit Drosselung ab 1GB


----------



## Docy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Alle, die ein internetfähiges Smartphone haben, könnt ihr mir sagen, was sowas hier heißt?

- Im gesamten Internen surfen, mailen und downloaden
- keine Volumensbegrenzung
- *ab 50 MB Datenvolumen Drosselung der Geschwindigkeit*


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Oktober 2011)

Das heißt sobald du 50 mb traffic verbraucht hast wirst dir die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
Du kannst zwar weiter surfen aber die Geschwindigkeit ist drastisch reduziert.


----------



## Docy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Noch eine Frage:
Man sagt ja, Base hat die dünnsten Netze in Deutschland?
Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?  Ich meine, ich bin im Zentrum von Erlangen wohnhaft, da sollten doch ausreichend Funkmasten von/für Base da sein?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Oktober 2011)

Na das kannst du anhand der empfangsbalken am handy feststellen obs gut ist oder nicht. 
Zudem macht sich schlechter empfang noch beim ping und bei der datenübertragung bemerkbar. 
Wie der empfang in erlangen ist kann ich dir leichter nicht sagen


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Die Netzabdeckung ist bei UMTS schlecht.


----------



## Docy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Hmmmmmmmm....
bei welchem Anbieter ist die UMTS-Abdeckung besser? Bin nach wie vor vom Samsung Omnia 7 begeistert, aber hab noch keinen passenden Vertrag gefunden, um mir das Smartphone endlich zu kaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich Base nehmen, aber es ja auch dumm, wenn man so n High-End-Gerät hat und dann den gradlisgten aller Anbieter nimmt...


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

D1 oder D2
Kauf dir das Handy so und schau mal hier nach ist D2 Netz
FYVE Tarife - IRRE GÜNSTIG TELEFONIEREN. UND SURFEN.


----------



## AeroX (6. Oktober 2011)

Docy schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmm....
> bei welchem Anbieter ist die UMTS-Abdeckung besser? Bin nach wie vor vom Samsung Omnia 7 begeistert, aber hab noch keinen passenden Vertrag gefunden, um mir das Smartphone endlich zu kaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich Base nehmen, aber es ja auch dumm, wenn man so n High-End-Gerät hat und dann den gradlisgten aller Anbieter nimmt...



Tmobile & Vodafone haben die beste UMTS Abdeckung. Ich würde aus Erfahrung aber sagen das tcom bessere hat als Vodafone. 
Ich mit meinem iPhone noch keine probleme wegen UMTS.. Bin auch viel auf Montage deshalb Merk ich das.
Kollegen mit Vodafone hatten da ab und an eher welche..


----------



## The_GTS (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

5€ pro monat, dank Prepaid.


----------



## Der Ninja (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Ich bin bei O² und hatte bei einem Sonderangebot zugeschlagen:

Internet-Flat (unbegrenzt)
Handy-Flat (unbegrenzt)
Festnetzflat (unbegrenzt)
SMS Flat (unbegrenzt)

Für 20€ im Monat


----------



## mksu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Mein Vertrag läuft bei der Telekom:

Internet Flat
SMS Flat
T-Mobile Flat
120 Minute in alle anderen Netze

Für 25 € im Monat. Allerdins ohne Endgerät.


----------



## Ezio (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

12€...
1k Minuten und SMS
Internetflat


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Ich benutze BASE,
mit SMS Flat in alle Netze
50 Freiminuten
und Inetflat nach 500Mb wird allerdings die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
Mein Samsung Wave mit BADA Software habe ich allerdings separat gekauft.
Vorteil der Flat ich kann mein Handy wenn ich zur Messe fahre auch einfach
am PC anklemmen und dann mit den Lapi ins Netz gehen.
Kostenpunkt 25 Eur. pro Monat


----------



## Mistadon (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

23€ im Monat
50 Freiminuten (10 Sekunden-Taktung glaube ich) 
20c pro SMS
Internet-Flat mit 100MB 3G Volumen

dazu ne zweite Sim mit demselben Internet fürn PC
Einmalkosten 1€ fürs Wildfire.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Bin bei der Telekom und zahle 60€:

- Flat ins Festnetz und T-Mobile
- 120 Freiminuten in alle Netze
- 120 Frei SMS
- Internetflat HSPA 5 GB
- Subvention für ein Tablet
- MultiSim


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Vodafone 10.-EUR

- Flat ins Vodafone Netzt ( Nur Geschäftlich )
- Festnetz 0,0357Cent die Min.
- Kein Internet,da Laptop mit UMTS Card vorhanden ist


----------



## Poempel (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Callya Smartphone Fun für 10€/Monat

- 1000 SMS pro Monat (in alle Netze)
- Internetflat 200MB
- 9 cent/Minute in alle Netze

Bin ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## hydro (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*



> 12€...
> 1k Minuten und SMS
> Internetflat


In welchem Land bekommt man so einen Tarif? oO

10€
100Minuten/SMS
Internetflat


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Österreich, die haben da Tarife der hammer 
https://www.yesss.at/diskont-handyf...rsmart!/2/96/876575f5383d4d5063d44ed15de4bc59


----------



## Ezio (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*



hydro schrieb:


> In welchem Land bekommt man so einen Tarif? oO
> 
> 10€
> 100Minuten/SMS
> Internetflat


 
www.drei.at - Tarife - 3SuperSIM


----------



## Docy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Ich hab ein Laptop, d.h. daheim hab ich sowieso Internet, an der Uni auch - Frage: Brauch ich dann überhaupt ein Smartphone? Ich mein... ne, oder?  Das Geld für Internet und Schnick-Schnack im Smartphone kann man doch sinnvoller verwenden, oder würdet ihr prinzipiell ein Smarphone als sinnvoll erachten?
IPod und Digi-Cam hab ich schon, wobeis schon gut wäre, alles in einem zu haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ob du es brauchst musst du selber wissen.


----------



## king_kalle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

Hab mich gegen Vertrag entschieden. Vorher ~50 euro alles Flat bei Vodafone.

Dann Discotel 7,5 cent /sms und minute, egal wohin. Habe ohne mich umzustellen so circa 15 Euro gesamt für Telefonie und SMS pro Monat.
Handy ist ohne Branding, gekauftes galaxy s2. Was so auf zwei Jahre 16 € pro Monat wären. also bin ich bei 30€ gesamt, wenn ich das mal überschlage.
Internet Flat bin ich noch am überlegen(min. 7.50€ für ne ~300mb limitierte), an der UNI is aber WLAN. (die flats sind übrigens jeden Monat kündbar; etwa wie die Base flats zuschaltbar)

Jedenfalls keine 75 für n Eierphone :> epischer Preis übrigens


----------



## derBoo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

44,95 im Monat bei Vodafone mit dem SuperFlat Internet Plus. 

- kostenlos ins Vodafone- und Festnetz telefonieren
- 500MB Internetflat
- SMS Flat in alle Netze

Tarif deckt bei mir in der Regel alles ab. Also ich komme selten über 50,- Euro im Monat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

-- Sorry falscher Thread..


----------



## HAWX (11. Oktober 2011)

25 Euro im Monat ein iPhone 4 ohne Zuzahlung. So läuft der Vertrag jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr.

60 Freiminuten in alle Netze, Internetflat, und Wochenendflat zu Vodafone und ins Festnetz.


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bezahle 39€

Internet Flat, 120frei Minuten und 60frei SMS ist der Complete S von Telekom


----------



## Cohonnes (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie viel zahlt ihr im Monat für euren Handyvertrag?*

45,- 

festnetzflat (eigene fetznetznr. mit zuhause bereich)
internetflat (500mb danach drosslung)
vodafoneflat 
(basis kanäle von vodafone)
o2 flat
3000 sms all net
tethering
voip

also mehr geht nich....


----------

